
registering a new domain - how to beat squatters? - eposts

======
brianmckenzie
Absolutely. If you're going to build a company on your .com domain, you want
to grab it with every available TLD, and get common mis-spellings as well. It
will cost a few hundred bucks, but it's worth it for peace of mind, and it's
the best way to defeat squatters.

------
mdakin
I try to get .com, .org and .net and not worry about the other TLDs.

------
eposts
I am registering a .com and wondering if others here register .net and .org if
its available?

------
lupin_sansei
How much is the squatter asking? If it's a couple of thousand or less it might
be worth getting it off them.

------
juliob
i sometimes register .org and .net. But I think these are overrated. everyone
and their mother thinks ".com". that's it, end of story

